# Need help choosing a program



## IBEX Drywall (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi, lately I've been building custom drywall accents and entertainment centers on existing homes and new construction. Can anyone suggest a good program to draw up my design proposals? I don't need the latest and best, just something easy to use and cheap, as I'm not computer skilled. Thanks!


----------



## kellanv (Aug 8, 2013)

Have you looked at Sketchup? Free (unless you use the pro version which may or may not be helpful) and generally a pretty easy tool to do basic modeling rendering.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Sketchup.................


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes. Sketchup would be perfect for you.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

OP, I made a post about this topic a few months back and basically wanted to know if it was worth straying from Sketchup in favor of any of the other major CAD programs.
The answer of, "No, not really for your situation" that most gave me has proved to be true as I've been effectively using Sketchup, for free, and selling work with it.
Use the tutorials on the download page. Invest half a day watching and practicing tutorials some time on a Saturday and you will be able to do just about anything drawing wise. The nuances and shortcuts will come later, but you'll be able to whip up a design and have it look presentable with that initial 4 hours of tutorial watching.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Easy is right. I no longer get into large commercial jobs, or even serious custom homes, so I don't need some of the more advanced features I used with AutoCAD.

For the past six years, or so, the few building departments I work with have been perfectly happy with SketchUp drawings.

And for "concept" drawings for prospective customers, the speed with which I can now knock out a basic rendering is invaluable. Few of my drawings take more than a half hour anymore.

And I am still using the free version.


----------

